
AOL Instant Messenger is shutting down after 20 years - deadmetheny
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/06/aol-instant-messenger-shut-down/
======
throwaway2016a
Duplicate / more discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15417019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15417019)

------
sakebomb
Wow... an end of an era. I just got my notice that it is closing down. I kinda
want to use it now just for the nostalgia feeling.

